# which to buy - comments please



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

I have narrowed my 22LR choice down to
S&W 317 revolver or
Ruger single six SA in stainless steel

Which would you get that would have more "fun potential"
one is 11 oz and the other is 38oz.

thoughts
plusses and minusses of each


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

hideit: Sir; I know nothing about SW317; Now if you want to enjoy shooting?
Get yourself the Single Six. Many hours of shooting affordably. A plinker to a game getter. Accuracy, not to fussy, teaches discipline, something to teach with, relative safe, and not least, it will be around for many many years.
I prefer the 5 1/2" but having that I'm looking for 4 1/2" -9 1/2" too I want a Single Six .17hmr:smt023 Only want blue ones.
I have many different to choose from; Single Six goes when I go. :smt023

pass along your decision :watching:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

I agree. The Ruger is all of the above. I don't know about the S&W either. But my Ruger... it's well used.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

For trigger pull, ease of reloading, and just general fun to shoot, get the 10 shot S&W 617.


----------

